# Morrisons Disney Magical Moments Festival Cards



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2011)

not sure how many people are aware of this but Morrisons (supermarket) are doing the above cards when you spend over £30 , my daughter has been collecting now since they started but still missing loads see list below if anybody can help great . we also have some doubles we would be happy to swap if others are collecting .

WANTED

A 4 ,5,6 & 7
B 4,5 & 9
C 3,4,5,6,7 & 8
D 2,3,4,5,6,7 & 8
E 4,5 & 6
F 2,3,4,5,7 & 8
G 6 & 7
H 3,5,6,7 & 8
I 1,2,3,4,5,8 & 9
J 1 & 3
K 4,6 & 8

SWAPS

A 8 & 9
B 3
C 2
D 9
E 1,7 & 8
F 1
G 2,8 & 9
H 9
I 6 & 7
J 8
K 3 & 7

There are 99 differant cards in total we have 51 so far and need 48 to complete the set .

Any help greatfully received


----------

